# SpeedTrialUSA Track Day @ GingerMan Raceway, April 19



## speedtrialbrian (Mar 28, 2003)

Hello everybody,

It's that time again. SpeedTrialUSA has an instructional road course driving day Saturday, April 19, at GingerMan Raceway in South Haven, MI. Our events are aimed at all levels of drivers and cars, so there is something for everybody. GingerMan Raceway is one of the safest tracks in the Midwest, but is technical and fun.










This event is $135 for the day which includes intstruction for all levels of driver and also your tech inspection. We will be running our groups in 20 minute sessions, so you will have more track time than you will know what to do with! Arrive at the track at 7:30am, Drivers meeting at 8:30 am, first session begins at 9am.

To register online, or for more information, please check out our site; www.speedtrialusa.com or email me at [email protected].

I hope to see some of you there.

Race-on,
Brian.


----------



## speedtrialbrian (Mar 28, 2003)

The folks at GingerMan informed me today that they are having an "open practice" session from 5:30-8:30 for $50. I will be there with some of my staff re-learning the track.

Maybe I'll see some of you there,
Brian.


----------

